

People who use Bang with Friends - sanatgersappa
https://www.facebook.com/search/178205172320915/app-users

======
joseakle
Your friends who use it:

[https://www.facebook.com/search/178205172320915/app-
users/me...](https://www.facebook.com/search/178205172320915/app-
users/me/friends/intersect)

~~~
yashg
None of my friends use it :|

------
heifetz
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/05/09/link-exposes-users-
of...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/05/09/link-exposes-users-of-bang-with-
friends/)

only people who installed it before January.

~~~
sanatgersappa
ah..good. Looks like not many people in that list know about that setting :-)

------
ryen
Looks like you can also peek at "apps that <friend name> uses". I wonder what
other privacy issues linger here...

------
BuddhaSource
No use my friends, all are guys no girls!

Bang With Friends should have targeted Pintrest users 1st.

------
mbreese
Even better:

People who use Bang With Friends (OFFICIAL) and are married:
[https://www.facebook.com/search/married/users/17820517232091...](https://www.facebook.com/search/married/users/178205172320915/app-
users/intersect)

~~~
jagermo
na, all of them just wanted to "know what the fuzz is all about, honey"

------
clarkm
I only had 1 result for people who use Bang with Friends, but pages and pages
of friends who use Tinder:

[https://www.facebook.com/search/me/friends/464891386855067/a...](https://www.facebook.com/search/me/friends/464891386855067/app-
users/intersect)

And you can even search by category, so here's all the dating apps your
friends use:

[https://www.facebook.com/search/me/friends/apps-
used/lifesty...](https://www.facebook.com/search/me/friends/apps-
used/lifestyle_dating/apps/intersect)

------
softbuilder
A friend (who I totally busted with this) points out that while he _does_ have
it installed, he hasn't actually _used_ it. Which seems like a fair
distinction to make.

~~~
sanatgersappa
I'm guessing that a lot of people just installed it out of curiosity.

------
mv
I don't have graph search yet :(

------
zinssmeister
Pretty interesting: Mostly dudes using this app. Comparing the same search to
Match.com's app, the field gets more mixed between girls and boys.

~~~
your_robot
Is it really that surprising that an app called "Bang with Friends" would have
a primarily male audience?

------
aspensmonster
>Facebook Login

Nope.

~~~
i386
Why even look or comment on something that clearly uses a _Facebook Feature_
if you don't have a Facebook account? Honestly...

~~~
zensavona
I think the commenter was saying something along the lines of "Using Facebook
Login for a service which is about discretion is a bad idea"

~~~
i386
I'm not sure why you are coming to the defence of this clearly empty and
fatuous comment but doing so just encourages this sort of empty contribution
to HN.

~~~
aspensmonster
Indeed there is a certain amount of irony in placing an article about a bug in
a casual sex hookup facebook app --that permits others to see you're a user
when the whole selling point of the app is that they can't-- behind a facebook
garden wall that one must log in to see. Truth in advertising and brand trust
and all that jazz.

Though really, I just don't like logging into walled gardens if I can avoid
it. Others linked directly to articles.

But I will definitely try harder next time to ensure that my comments are
appropriately lengthy and sufficiently witty, because I would hate to leave a
comment that wasn't living up to HNs contribution standards.

------
venantius
Ouch.

